# My Success



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello i got DP from when i smoked marijuana 9 months ago and i couldn't think about anything except my DP. I tried a variety of medicines including *Lexapro(SSRI)*, *Ativan(Benzo)*,*Risperdal(Anti Psychotic*,*Effexor(snri)* and several other ones that i don't feel are worth mentioning. It wasn't until i was prescribed a medicine called *Anafranil(Tricyclic Anti-Depressant)* that i finally found relief. It is used for people with OCD but it also stops obsessive thinking in general and since i have been on it its made DP very easy to ignore and its much milder now. I used to think about my DP/DR constantly but now i can finally focus on other things. i am currently taking 150mg of it. I just wanted to tell you guys about my experience and i hope you all find relief soon.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey that interesting. I will take that up with my doctor.
Nice to hear that you have some relief.


----------



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

Definitely give it a shot if you find yourself unable to ignore the DP regardless of how hard you try. I was very reluctant of trying the medicine at first do to tons of medicines doing nothing to help but this really took me by surprise. I used to constantly check how i was feeling whenever i was doing something. i would always be thinking about my DP and what i was doing but after trying this medicine its allot easier to focus on other things.


----------

